# Drinking and DP/DR



## Jamie780 (Nov 12, 2012)

when i drink alcohol i love it i feel normal for the most part, almost like everything is gone! I never want it to go away but then I go to sleep, wake up and its the most hungover feelings i have ever had in my life . Its almost like the DP is worse when your hungover .. anyone else?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Being drunk is the only time ive felt DP free since i first got ill...I think its something to do with the so called dutch courage alcohol gives people...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

eddy1886 said:


> Being drunk is the only time ive felt DP free since i first got ill...I think its something to do with the so called dutch courage alcohol gives people...


I don't think increased courage from alcohol would decrease the feelings of DP. Alcohol has similar effects as benzos on the central nervous system, that's most likely why people feel a relief from drinking alcohol.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

I am finding at the moment one drink can completely flip my mood for the worse and the next day DP/anxiety is much worse!


----------



## nickv (Dec 15, 2012)

If i have a beer or two, it will make my DP so much worse, then once i start getting drunk i feel really really good


----------



## laufke1 (Dec 17, 2012)

These days I sometimes drink beer with my friends. And overall I am in a very good mood two or three weeks.
Sometimes get drunk is surely a kind of socialization. But it is not for everybody of us (especially for those who are in depressive mood). But as for me, it is helping me cause when you are under the influence of alcohol you are happy and more open so once in a time it is a good for me to go with friends and drink a few beers cause it opens your "previous you".
I (used to be) am a verry happy and entertaining person so maybe it is the difference in my understanding and handling with DP while I am drunk. It may sound weird for some of you but I am sure that alcohol can help. But important thing - be a moderate drinker (dont wanna be a alcoholic)







Have a nice day

*Excuse my English


----------



## emjmoorXJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Drinking to get drunk causes my DP to feel worse. But wen I drink a lil just enough to feel good yess my DP/DR isnt bad at all u can almost forget about it. Haven't drank in months thou due to alcohol poisining


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

For me, there's no difference either way. Although I haven't partied heavily in many years, when I did it had no effect on my DP positively or negatively. These days when I have a beer or two, it doesn't either. It's just an experience of disinhibition, but DP doesn't go away.


----------



## Dgaffney89 (Nov 27, 2012)

Everytime I drink I feel like my dp is much worse the next day and I also feel like it last all day


----------



## ktee (Dec 30, 2012)

Alcohol is my DR trigger. Can't mix my drinks. Don't have DR any other time except after getting very drunk on wine and/or mixing drinks.


----------

